# The Horror On Harvard 2008



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have finally gotten my pics uploaded to my Photobucket.
Want to add some tags and such yet, but if you can't wait, check it out.

So so SO glad to have these up. Party pics are on Hubby's laptop so will add those soon.

:jol:
Val


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The direct link to 2008!
Halloween 2008 pictures by Baricuda - Photobucket

I just dumped them on Photobucket and then went back and labeled some. The camera was on Flash-No Flash setting for awhile so there are doubles, but I left it as it showed the scenes in the ambience and then a clear picture.
Unfortunately my videos for my shiatsu prop are at the end.

Please do enjoy and leave feedback here and/or there!
Thanks!
Val


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Got an awesome front license plate for my hearse Monday.
We went to the state fair and got it custom made at one of those booths. Picked a wonderful pic of a cemetery gate from Ireland.

I wanted "something for a hearse" and all he had were skull/biker/metal head type stuff, not that there is anything wrong with that! LOL And it was all great, but just not the direction I wanted.
The Halloween options were clip art. So no go there.

Then I saw the Ireland folder on his screen of choices and he and I started looking and he saw the gate pic. 
I tried to take a pic of the plate but just doesn't do it justice. If I get a good one I will post it!
And I'm sure I gave the guy a whole new idea. He definitely needs to create a folder of cemetery images!
:devil::jol:


----------

